# Pulley Rig's how to



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm looking for info on pulley rig and ledger rigs. I've seen them mentioned elsewhere, but they all seem to involve parts and extra gadgetry that you have to buy for breakaway weights and such. Is there a rig you can build yourself using swivels and beads that works reliably? Is this a rig I should even be considering throwing from the surf? I've got swivels, beads, swivel sleeves and sputnick weights. I've also got some 100# mono. Can I put together a workable pulley rig with these items?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pulley Rigs*

Google is your friend! C2


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Charlie2 said:


> Google is your friend! C2


I've used it extensively. Everything I'm finding includes the use of some pre-fabricated break-away business.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pulley Rigs*

Here's a link! http://socalangling.tripod.com/rigging/id7.html

I make my own clipdowns from a piece of insulated electrical wire.

I do have some mold-made sputniks left, but use home-made ones..

You can make a 'sputnik' from an egg sinker and a couple of pieces of wire. C2


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Charlie2 said:


> Here's a link! http://socalangling.tripod.com/rigging/id7.html
> 
> I make my own clipdowns from a piece of insulated electrical wire.
> 
> ...


ok, I can build that. Can you tell me what the sleeving material is that holds the little hook on next to the main hook, and weight? I'm assuming both of those little hooks are like bait hooks with barb's removed. Would something like shrink-wrap hold the hook in place?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pulley Rig*



squirrel said:


> ok, I can build that. Can you tell me what the sleeving material is that holds the little hook on next to the main hook, and weight? I'm assuming both of those little hooks are like bait hooks with barb's removed. Would something like shrink-wrap hold the hook in place?


This is a trick given to me by the late Gowge Pope:

Take a piece of insulated electrical wire.

Cut off a piece. Pull the insulation off the inner wire. Retain the inner wire core.

Run your line through the piece of insulation then insert the inner piece of wire that you removed.

Bend the ends of the wire to make the 'hook'.

Hope this helps.

BTW; I don't use a Pulley Rig for my "Long Ranger'. I use what is called a Clipdown Flapper Rig. It doesn't use a swivel as a 'pulley' to operate. Look it up. C2
__


----------

